# FS Nordica Vertech 75 boots



## hurtmyknee (Apr 8, 2009)

....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2009)

those would be sweet gaperday boots..


----------



## hurtmyknee (May 21, 2009)

These boots are available


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> These boots are available


Try eBay. More beginners there.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Try eBay. More beginners there.



or the dumpster.......


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> These boots are available



I like how you deleted your two previous posts that said the exact same thing to make this seem less spammy.

Hey, times are tough....I get that, but here's a newsflash - nobody is interested in buying shitty ski boots in May....


----------



## hurtmyknee (May 21, 2009)

Always keepin it live.


----------



## mondeo (May 21, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> Always keepin it live.


But this thread was stillborn


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 21, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> or the dumpster.......



ahahahaha


----------



## RootDKJ (May 21, 2009)

I still like ihurtmyknee's posts. Shitty equipment or not, the dude is persistant.


----------



## hurtmyknee (May 21, 2009)

Hey, I sold my Dragon Mace sunglasses here....


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2009)

Are these boots compatible with parabolic skis?  If so I might be interested.


----------



## hurtmyknee (May 22, 2009)

I'm not completely sure.  If you are interested let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if this guy was at the antique/flea market in Willmington this weekend. There was a dude set up in the corner of the field, selling all his ski and board gear due to a knee injury.


----------



## powhunter (May 31, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Are these boots compatible with parabolic skis?  If so I might be interested.



wow dude your rocking the parabolics????:razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2009)

powhunter said:


> wow dude your rocking the parabolics????:razz:


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 1, 2009)

if you google Nordica Vertech 75, this pair is for sale on a bunch 'o websites.

They look pretty spacy, sorta like something they'd wear on the Jetsons...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2009)

are they still available??


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jun 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 1, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> yes



surprising..I thought somebody would buy them by now..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 1, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> surprising..i thought somebody would buy them by now..


+1


----------



## Glenn (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2009)

It's no wonder he hurt his knee skiing in this outdated crap. :smash: Do you have a really cool ski tote I could buy?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> It's no wonder he hurt his knee skiing in this outdated crap. :smash: Do you have a really cool ski tote I could buy?


My wife was going through crap in our basement for stuff to sell at her mother's yard sale.  Can you believe she had the nerve to try an hock my Ski Tote from my childhood?:blink:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My wife was going through crap in our basement for stuff to sell at her mother's yard sale.  Can you believe she had the nerve to try an hock my Ski Tote from my childhood?:blink:



Good thing you caught her in time! That would have sold real fast. Was it one of the nice ones with a lock?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 3, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Good thing you caught her in time! That would have sold real fast. Was it one of the nice ones with a lock?


Cable lock that went through where the handles came together.  Black color, just like this one.  I still have the cable lock as well.






I told my brother what she tried to do, we has happy I saved it.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Jul 2, 2009)

Skis are gone.  Boots are still available.


----------



## hurtmyknee (Sep 9, 2009)

great inexpensive boots.  Who's in?


----------



## mondeo (Sep 9, 2009)

hurtmyknee said:


> great inexpensive boots.  Who's in?


----------



## hurtmyknee (Oct 5, 2009)

let's bump


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2009)

Give them to charity, write it off. :smash:


----------

